# Got a Vostok "Submarine" watch



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I had a $50 gift certificate from Amazon so I bought this Vostok "Submarine Captain" watch.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The dial is a little busy but everything else looks cool. Screw down crown ?


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

GongNong88 said:


> I had a $50 gift certificate from Amazon so I bought this Vostok "Submarine Captain" watch.


 I love it. I've just started getting into Vostok, I have one similar, cracking watch. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Smart looking watch and great value for money for your $50 voucher. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ideal purchase to spend your voucher on you cant beat a good Vostok I have 3 :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

GongNong88 said:


> I had a $50 gift certificate from Amazon so I bought this Vostok "Submarine Captain" watch.


 A great catch, well done :thumbsup:

I love the dials on these, here`s my Amphibia version...

* ВОСТОК АВТО АМФИБИЯ КАПИТАН ПОДВОДНОЙ кал. 2416B 31 камень, `Сделано в России`*

(Vostok Amphibia Submarine Captain ,cal.2416B 31 Jewels. `Made in Russia`)










:biggrin:


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A great catch, well done :thumbsup:
> 
> I love the dials on these, here`s my Amphibia version...
> 
> ...


 Very cool! Does your watch have a stainless steel case?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

GongNong88 said:


> Very cool! Does your watch have a stainless steel case?


 Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Yes :thumbsup:


 Nice!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Now you just need a clock to go with it.


----------

